

Ask HN: Contemporary 2014 resources on SEO - drinchev

Hello all,<p>I&#x27;m asking what resources are you using for creating SEO-friendly website.<p>The story about this question is that last such thread was 6 years ago [1] and I guess things have changed by now.<p>Anyway everything I&#x27;m reading consists a lot of words like &quot;may be&quot;, &quot;usually&quot;, &quot;somewhat&quot; and other non concluding statements that make me feel the whole SEO-business is actually somehow a SCAM.<p>I&#x27;m particularly interested in:<p>1. Infinite scroll navigation ( Should I include noscript tag and put pages links or what is the technique in general to make the pages indexed )<p>2. How to replace javascript UI elements with crawlable links ( for example a price slider )<p>[1] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=277259
======
itengelhardt
I personally prefer the use of fuzzy words and don't see them as scammy, but
rather as an indication of someone being honest with me. Remember: Only a sith
deals in absolutes
([https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wgpytjlW5wU](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wgpytjlW5wU))
- SCNR :-)

OK. Back to topic: The language is fuzzy, because no one knows the Google
algorithm. The best SEOs can do is make predictions and tell you the general
steps to make your site rank: Nail your on-site SEO and build links. There are
two good resources for this: [http://moz.com/beginners-guide-to-
seo](http://moz.com/beginners-guide-to-seo) [http://moz.com/beginners-guide-
to-link-building](http://moz.com/beginners-guide-to-link-building)

As narrowrail said Moz holds a lot of information for SEO marketers with an
interest in playing nice with Google. Then there is the whole topic of
"blackhat" SEO - i.e. people who use techniques that Google does not endorse
(e.g. private blog/link networks). They know a way to make it to #1 on Goolge
right NOW, but are running the risk of being caught by Google and loosing all
their rankings. IMHO the best resource for "short-term SEO" is
www.viperchill.com.

SEO is an easy-to-learn marketing channel. It is relatively low-cost, but slow
on the uptake. If you make your way to #1 for a keyword, you usually stay
there for some time. That gives SEO a fantastic ROI - at least in my
experience and that of a few other founders.

Regarding your specific questions, this might be helpful:
[http://www.brombone.com/](http://www.brombone.com/) Additionally, you should
sign up for the Moz community (IIRC that is free) and ask your questions
there. A lot of good SEOs hang out there and are willing to help. Also try
[http://www.reddit.com/r/bigseo](http://www.reddit.com/r/bigseo) \- pretty
helpful crowd there, too.

Disclaimer: I am the maker of www.linksspy.com, so I am slightly biased
towards SEO

~~~
drinchev
Thank you very much for the time spent on your answer and for the useful
links.

I'm giving you my feedback

1) Regarding Brombone is actually a service that indexes your pages with
probably a headless browser ( similar to PhantomJS ) and then proxy the urls
to their servers. What I'm actually doing is even better. I'm having a single
page app built with backbone and nodejs that gracefully extends to single-page
application with backbonejs and other goodies. In other words this service is
not for me, I've already built this from scratch.

2) About Reddit - I will try to ask also there.

------
narrowrail
I've always found the SEO/SEM industry rather shady. It is full of consultants
with relatively low technical knowledge, usually just following the herd. I'm
pretty sure Google itself offers plenty of resources (analytics, webmaster
tools, etc.).

Most of the advice I've read over the years seems pretty common sense, as long
as you're offering a fair product for a fair price. If I were in your shoes, I
would probably use what Google offers for free for a few months. After that,
I'd sign up for moz.com's free 30 day trial ($99/mo afterward), and learn as
much as possible from what their service offers. If I felt comfortable on my
own after that, I'd cancel.

This is not my area of expertise, but I hope it helps.

------
mhoad
Check this out regarding point 1 [http://www.searchenginejournal.com/google-
offers-seo-recomme...](http://www.searchenginejournal.com/google-offers-seo-
recommendations-pages-infinite-scroll/90533/)

------
ASquare
I think you may have a more informed discussion on this question on
Inbound.org simply because SEO is a huge focus of that community (vs HN) .

Not being facetious - and I'm not an SEO guy - but opinions on SEO by people
who do not have expertise in it are not as relevant and may simply feed your
confirmation bias, rather than get you (closer) to the true answer/conclusion
(whatever that may be)

